# Any ideas



## friday1188 (Jan 30, 2018)

Just picked up this bottle it has Schenley on the side any one have any information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm guessing Schenley Canadian whiskey.   Google images and you'll find some somewhat similar decanter forms but nothing exactly the same.

Here's the wiki link to Schenley Industries   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schenley_Industries

Jim G


----------



## friday1188 (Feb 4, 2018)

saratogadriver said:


> I'm guessing Schenley Canadian whiskey.   Google images and you'll find some somewhat similar decanter forms but nothing exactly the same.
> 
> Here's the wiki link to Schenley Industries   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schenley_Industries
> 
> Jim G



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

